# It is with great sadness. . . .



## kitterz (Mar 6, 2015)

that for the time being, I must give up soap making!!

I have been soaping for a little over a year now and completely, 100% addicted (if not more) and unfortunately, will have to give it up for some time, as I have decided to move back the the UK and cannot afford to ship everything with me :---(

I know I can start up again and eventually will, but right now, I am so sad, I feel like I am giving up a part of myself. . . .is that crazy or what??

Anyway, so, just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you on the forums for the advice, tips and encouragement. It really has meant a lot to me!!

See you on the other side. . . . .eventually!!

Kitterz


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2015)

Good luck to you.  I'm sure you'll find a way to start soaping in the near future.  I totally understand your feelings.  I feel the same way.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 6, 2015)

You can also buy oils in the UK!  There are many people who do so.  Consider this a pause and a restart rather than a total stop.


----------



## kitterz (Mar 6, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> You can also buy oils in the UK!  There are many people who do so.  Consider this a pause and a restart rather than a total stop.



Haha, I know I can but oils in the UK. . .I can get sooooo much more there than I can here. It is just going to be affordability and space to start with. Basically picking my life up and starting from scratch. . .not an easy task. . .ah well, we do what we must


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 6, 2015)

As TEG, said, don't look at this as a stop, just a pause. Hopefully, you'll still stay connected to the forum, gathering information, tips, and overall soapy friendship. When you restart, think of all the things by then you'll want to try! Keep a list! Good luck with your move!


----------



## janzo (Mar 7, 2015)

Good luck with your big move.  I am next door in Zambia, about 5 years ago I did the same big move, quite a big transition.   Eventually came back home to Zambia though, been here since I was a young kid.  Wish you a smooth and successful move. Hope you get back to soaping once you are settled.


----------



## kitterz (Mar 8, 2015)

janzo said:


> Good luck with your big move.  I am next door in Zambia, about 5 years ago I did the same big move, quite a big transition.   Eventually came back home to Zambia though, been here since I was a young kid.  Wish you a smooth and successful move. Hope you get back to soaping once you are settled.



Hi neighbor. . .not for long though. I did the move to the UK in 2001, decided to come home in 2012 and well, things are not working out here and time to head back to the first world!!


----------



## Jstar (Mar 8, 2015)

Take your stick blender, your colorants, and FO's...everything else you can get replaced when you get settled. {I dont know how much raw product you have on hand, but take 'some' LOL}

I'd hate to have to pick up and move...I've done it many times and hated it everytime..good luck on yours, and hopefully it wont be long before you are back to soapy fun.


----------



## janzo (Mar 8, 2015)

I completely understand why you are moving.  I went to school there and we used to do all out shopping there it was an amazing country.  Good luck, Zimbabweans have a good reputation in UK for being hard workers as I am sure you know, so you will be fine, apart from the lack of sunshine!!


----------



## Trix (Mar 12, 2015)

I am really sorry kitterz, but life is like tnat, with exciting adventures that makes us happy, and with challenges that we hate, but which give us a chance of feeling triumphant once we over come them.

One thing also not to forget to take is your recipe book....I moved often, and the thing that bothers me to this day is a little book I had probably since 2003-2004 when I started writing down the recipes that went well and took it with me everywhere...EVERYWHERE....then two years ago I moced again, and looks like it was one of the things I lost at some point in the move.
So just a reminder to make sure you have that, and hopefully before you know it life is a smooth sail again for you, and you have more time than you could ever imagine to make soap again


----------



## Dahila (Mar 12, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> You can also buy oils in the UK! There are many people who do so. Consider this a pause and a restart rather than a total stop.


 that the right answer
Pick it up again, in Europe is a huge trend for using safe cosmetics.  Everyone I know from them is looking for a good soap  Good luck


----------



## biarine (Mar 12, 2015)

kitterz said:


> that for the time being, I must give up soap making!!
> 
> I have been soaping for a little over a year now and completely, 100% addicted (if not more) and unfortunately, will have to give it up for some time, as I have decided to move back the the UK and cannot afford to ship everything with me :---(
> 
> ...




Don't worry I live in UK and you can buy cheap equipment as well as oil. You can start castile soap. Olive oil is cheap in the grocery store.


----------

